# CSV: Written undertaking from employer....



## ray_mbchb (Dec 3, 2019)

Hi there peeps, 

I am due for renewal of my CSV, I have a VFS appointment booked for the 15th Jan. I work for the department of health.

I require 'A written undertaking by the employer accepting responsibility for the costs related to the deportation of the applicant'

Is this just a short statement signed by my employer? How do employers feel about signing this? Does anyone here have a sample that I can perhaps look at?

I was thinking of asking my employer to sign something like this:

Mr X Y Z is a ***** working at ***. We accept the cost of deportation of our employee in case it is needed. We will also ensure his passport is valid at all times for the duration of his employment.

Would that be sufficient? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

ray_mbchb said:


> Hi there peeps,
> 
> I am due for renewal of my CSV, I have a VFS appointment booked for the 15th Jan. I work for the department of health.
> 
> ...


apologies for the late response and I assume you have submitted already. The wording you suggested is good enough. Short and simple.


----------



## ray_mbchb (Dec 3, 2019)

jollem said:


> apologies for the late response and I assume you have submitted already. The wording you suggested is good enough. Short and simple.


Thanks, Jollem, yep I did submit. It's reassuring that it gets your approval. 

By the way, whilst awaiting for my renewal I can continue residing here and working.... What happens if the renewal goes beyond my initial visa expiration date? I tried to submit early (6 weeks before expiry) but i just wanted to plan ahead in case things take longer than expected.... Your views and opinion would be appreciated. 🙏


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

Yes, you can keep on living and working inside of SA as long as your status is the same as what the exiting work permit allows you to do.

That applies even to the visa expires while you are waiting for the result of your application.

If the result is negative, that's a whole lot of process, such as appeal, re-appeal, etc. before you have to leave. Hope you won't get there.

Besides, I had though all permits have been granted an automatic extension till end of March. Yours might be the same, but not 100% sure.









SA just extended all visas again, which now makes for a year of extra time | Business Insider


Visas which have expired in the past ten months have been granted a further extension, ending 31 March 2021.




www.businessinsider.co.za


----------

